# boita stocking help!!



## bigfish01 (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently bought what i thought was six botia kuboti and it appears to me that one is actually a Botia rostrata . Do you think that they are similar enough that i dont need to go find some more of my oddball? They look a lot alike as juviniles but the markings are a bit different. Anyone have any knowledge on them?? Any help is much appreciated!!!*c/p*


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

I think what you mean by botia rostrata is actually what I call the botia histrionica. I've kept botia kubotai for some time, botia striata, and also botia macracantha (clown). As far as I know different botia species can live alongside each other quite well, what I would do in your case is to get some more os the botia histrionica, so that they can live in a community because they love it (Only if you have room for that of course). But even if you don't do that I think they will get along very well. PS- I've never kept botia histrionica, so I'm not sure this will be like I said, but the kubotais I know they are very peaceful and playful


----------



## bigfish01 (Jan 24, 2013)

I currently have 4 clown loach, 5 polka dot loach and the one ladder loach. Nobody sells the ladder loaches around here or i would get more. They had him as a polkadot loach and thats how i ended up with him.. I hope he will think he is a polkadot loach lol

oh and i have them with 9 tiger barbs 6 skirted tetra, clown pleco, and a bn pleco. All housed in a 135gal aquarium if that helps!! Would have room for a couple more ladder loach if i could find them.


----------

